# TPW May Allow Suppressors



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

FYI Texans

*Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission to Consider Rule Change to Allow Hunting with Suppressors*​At its next meeting on Wednesday, January 25, the Regulations Committee of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission will present proposed amendments to the 2012-2013 Statewide Hunting Proclamation. It will seek permission for them to be published in the _Texas Register_ for public comment. These amendments include a regulatory change that would expand the use of lawfully-possessed suppressors on firearms while hunting non-nuisance species. This common sense reform will help prevent hearing loss and mitigate noise complaints against sportsmen in the Lone Star State. Importantly, reducing noise complaints will help to keep hunting opportunities open well into the future.
Testimony will not be heard at this committee meeting on January 25, or at the full Commission meeting the following day. We will report back to you with instructions on how to weigh-in on this proposal after it has been formally submitted for public comment.
To view a copy of this proposed rule change, please click here and scroll down to Committee Agenda Item No. 2, Exhibit A.
For more information on suppressors and their advantages, please click here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is always Hope!!! Hope that it goes through.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They must be chit-chatting with AZGFD, I just heard on the news that they are considering it here in AZ also.

Those opposed are saying it will lead to more crime.... Yeah that's what's stopping me from murdering people...I can't do it quietly.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> They must be chit-chatting with AZGFD, I just heard on the news that they are considering it here in AZ also. Those opposed are saying it will lead to more crime.... Yeah that's what's stopping me from murdering people...I can't do it quietly.


I thought I heard that about you.....no wait, I guess I'm not hearing anything/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You may have read it somewhere...Don't believe them.


----------

